# West Nile



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Jean - it has come up in another thread about west nile - what are the current stats???

ferg....


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

We received results today from our first positive non-corvid species of the year - a common grackle from Van Buren county. This bird was submitted to the lab on June 24, and had been observed unable to fly prior to its death.

To date we have had 88 positive corvids from 30 counties (this includes 68 zip codes). Counties with positive corvids are:

Allegan
Barry
Berrien
Branch
Chippewa
Eaton
Genesee
Grand Traverse
Hillsdale
Ingham
Ionia
Iosco
Iron
Jackson
Kalamazoo
Kent
Livingston
Mason
Midland
Missaukee
Monroe
Montmorency
Muskegon
Ogemaw
Ottawa
Saginaw
St Joseph
Van Buren
Washtenaw
Wexford

Of the positive corvids 77 have been crows and the remaining 11 blue jays.

The Kalamazoo County human case released on June 25 still remains the only positive human case in the state this year to date. I believe this man was hospitalized for a week. No WNV positive equine cases have been reported. For more information on human cases 2003-2003:
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25805_25820-76779--,00.html

The most up to date surveillance data is posted on the West Nile virus website at
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25805_26531---,00.html

Thanks for bringing this post to my attention.
Jean


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

2 dead birds here in Lansing around our parking area nothing appears to be wrong with them. Should I call someone or what and who 

AW


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

the local health department has jurisdiction - give 'em a call - 

ferg....


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
If you find sick or dead birds or mammals in Michigan, please report them using the form at the top of this webpage:
http://www.michigan.gov/westnilevirus
After submitting the information, a page will come up that explains whether or not the bird/mammal is needed for testing, and how to go about submitting it. There are also instructions on how to dispose of it if it is not needed.
County Health Dept.'s only handle crows, blue jays or ravens (corvid species), and that varies by county. Some county HD's are not submitting corvids at all.
If it is a species (bird or mammal) other than a corvid, our DNR offices handle them. 
If you are unable to use the on-line submission form, please call our lab:
Rose Lake Wildlife Disease Lab, (517) 373-9358.
If you find a deer or raccoon showing neurologic problems, please call the lab in addition to or instead of using the form. If you find a deer showing neurologic problems after office hours, please call the RAP Hotline: 1-800-292-7800.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

or CWD when you say "deer with neorologic problems"?...

I know it's been documented that squirrels in Ohio have died from West Nile (lots of them two years ago), so raccoons probably do, too, but deer? Hmmm....since horses are susceptible, deer probably do, too...

Interesting, there's also been some talk in the last year about sharptailed grouse out west that apparently have died from it...in Wyoming. We've got some info on that on the MON board. Will be doing a story on this subject in the next week or so, and talking to Tom Cooley, hopefully.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi Linda,
The Disease Reporting Form was developed in a way that it could be used for any disease and can be a way for us to monitor outbreaks. It is primarily being used for West Nile at this time and since mammals can also be affected by the virus, we have asked for birds and mammals to be reported. Consequently, we do get reports of deer, raccoon, etc.; animals which may be affected by other diseases we are concerned about. Any mammals excluding deer, raccoon, skunks and bats, that are showing neurologic symptoms are being submitted for WNV. In addition, when the eyes and brains of a symptomatic deer are submitted for CWD testing, microscopic examination would reveal WNV lesions. Symptomatic raccoons, bats and skunks will be tested for rabies and the entire head sent to MDCH. That is why I said to notify us about deer and raccoons, and should have added skunks and bats.
Use of the form last year helped us identify an area having quite a few cases of distemper in raccoon. And last year there were 2 deer reported on the form. 
You might find the final report of all species reported in 2003 interesting at 
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Number_of_Dead_or_Sick_Animals_Reported_87463_7.pdf
Tom will be glad to talk with you.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I called Rose Lake and they said that the birds would not be tested unless I noticed them before they were dead  The fact that they were dead is why I noticed them. I would think to document cases, all species of this nature would be tested. But that is what they told m eyesterday.

AW


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

From Julie (Laboratory Technician)
In a county, if a positive corvid (crow, or related species) has been found in a zip code, no other corvids will be collected for testing for that zip code, though reporting on the form is encouraged. There is simply not enough money available to test every bird that dies.
For non-corvid species of birds, only those with symptoms consistent with West Nile virus will be tested, again due to the availability of money. Even though they might not be tested, reports of dead birds are still encouraged, as that data will be used over time to determine trends in mortality. 
If you find large numbers of birds dying or dead, you may contact the Rose Lake lab, and ask for the Wildlife pathologist.


----------

